# Greedy Vapers & other sinners



## RenaldoRheeder (20/8/17)

Came across this reason for selling in the Classifieds and even I am guilty. Wonder home many other sinners are our there 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## zadiac (21/8/17)

Only 2? Shame!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

